# Simple Pergola ideas\pics



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Very soon I'll be starting a new project to revamp our 10x10 back porch. We're leaning towards a nice pergola but all I'm finding online are kits or really fancy pergolas - which we do not want.

What I'm thinking - Four 4x4 or 6x6 pressure treated posts but that is as far as I've gotten. Need to see\understand the top of the pergola for lengths and types of cuts I need.

Any help and direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/workshop/3352816.html?series=20


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Texas T...I missed that site in my research.


----------

